# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با MFC و ++Visual C >  اشکال در فرم های با فونت فارسی در ویندوز 7

## meisam.jafarian

دوستان سلام
من با یک مشکل بزرگ مواجه شدم که پس از تلاش فراوان تونستم حلش کنم گفتم این موضوع رو البته با اجازه مدیر بخش در سایت بگذارم تا بقیه دوستان هم بتونن اگه با این مشکل مواجه شدن حلش کنن:
برنامه هایی که در MFC نوشته بودم و فرم هایی داشتند که در اونها از فونت فارسی استفاده شده بود و در ویندوز XP این فونت ها مشخص بودند ولی این فونت ها در ویندوز 7 به صورت کاراکتر های نامشخص دیده میشدند

دلیل این اشکال تنظیمات ویندوز 7 بود که براتون میگم کجا باید تنظیمات رو عوض کنین تا فونت فارسی مربوط به فرم طراحی شده توسط شما دیده بشه :

Control pannel->regional & language
Formats->Format:persian
Location->Current location:Iran
Keyboards...->Change key...->General->add:persian
Administraive->change system...->persian

----------

